# Sims 3 Problem



## BuLLeT2307 (9. August 2009)

Hi

ich habe ein Problem mit Sims 3. Ich habe das Spiel schon mehrmals neu Installiert aber es hat nichts gebracht. Ich versuche die ganze Zeit die Patches für Sims 3 zu installieren, aber ohne erfolg. 

Es kommt folgender fehler:

"Bei der Installation wurde festgestellt, dass die für dieses Update gewählte Spielregion nicht korrekt ist.
Damit dieses Update installiert werden kann, muss eine andere Spielregion gewählt werden"

Und ein weiteres Problem ist das Sims 3 die Dächer nicht richtig anzeigt.

Hat jemand eine Lösung für diese Probleme ich habe schon nach dem Problemen gegoogelt aber keine Lösungen gefunden.

Bitte um Hilfe!!!

MFG: Thomas


----------



## emmaspapa (9. August 2009)

*AW: Sims 3 Problem!!!*

Hört sich nach Importspiel und dt. Patch an. Oder nach Crack ............


----------



## BuLLeT2307 (9. August 2009)

*AW: Sims 3 Problem!!!*

also das spiel ist deutsch und ist auch nicht gecrackt leider kann ich ja die patches nicht installieren. brauche unbedingt hilfe.


----------



## highspeedpingu (9. August 2009)

*AW: Sims 3 Problem!!!*

Da hatte einer das gleiche Problem. Vielleicht hilft´s ja.
Fehler beim Install des ersten updates!!!! - Das große Sims 3 Forum von und für Fans


----------



## JonnyCCC (12. August 2009)

*AW: Sims 3 Problem!!!*



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Da hatte einer das gleiche Problem. Vielleicht hilft´s ja.
> Fehler beim Install des ersten updates!!!! - Das große Sims 3 Forum von und für Fans


 

thx hat bei mir geholfen


----------

